

Ask HN: Best Developer Linux Laptop in 2012 - linx

I'm looking to buy a new machine for work. I've found some old threads discussing laptops for Ubuntu, but now it's 2012, the world has changed, there are even Macbooks with retina display...
I really don't want to use OS X, I've been using it for about two years, but since I've installed Ubuntu on my MacBook Air I'm happier than ever.<p>So I'm looking for a powerful laptop around 13" and fully Ubuntu compatible. And the most important thing is that it shouldn't be heavy brick; I used to work with a MBA and really liked the ease of it.
======
Toph
May I ask what's wrong with using Ubuntu on the Air that doesn't fit your
criteria. It appears it does.

~~~
linx
It's getting too slow, since it's one of the earliest MBAs and I'm doing a lot
of developing work which requires running virtual machines. I had a look at
the latest MBAs, but I don't know if they are as Ubuntu compatible as my
current MBA.

~~~
Toph
If you're running VM, it should be perfectly fine. I read about some dual boot
issues but I think that can be resolved.

~~~
linx
I'm not running Ubuntu inside a VM, I'm running Ubuntu currently as dual boot.
Just keeping a ~10GB OS X partition for eventually firmware updates. I want to
do the same with the new MBA (if I buy one).

------
brandoncordell
Upgrade to a 13" MBP. I love my 13". I let my wife use it since I have a 15"
quad core i7 and the 13" is only a core2duo.

It should be plenty compatible with Ubuntu. Put a solid state in there and
16gb of ram and you'll be a happy developer.

------
fhirzall
Lenovo Thinkpad X220.

